
Ask HN: What is the best Twitter sentiment analysis tool for a small business - mkarthik
I run a small business which primarily sells online. Can the HN community help me with a tool ? Where I can figure out what people are thinking about my brand ?
======
ksavenkov
Hey, check out our report here:
[https://bit.ly/sa_overview](https://bit.ly/sa_overview) You may use all SA
models mentioned in this report using our AI gateway
[https://github.com/intento/intento-
api/blob/master/ai.text.s...](https://github.com/intento/intento-
api/blob/master/ai.text.sentiment.md)

------
Nilef
Try Brand24

Got a different proposition for you too, how can I get in touch?

~~~
mkarthik
I'm reachable on karthik@modelchimp.com

